# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Ballkani

## glaukus 001

(artikull i botuar tek "Koha Jone" , 2 maj '02

Ekspansioni grek ne Shqiperi

Nga Anthony Coughan*/
 Nje nga paradokset me te dukshme te politikes se sotme shqiptare eshte se ndersa nga njera ane Shqiperia dhe shteti shqiptar vazhdojne te kene akoma probleme ende te pazgjidhura me fqinjet, kane si partnere me kryesore pikerisht vendet fqinje ose me sakte Greqine. Sot Greqia kontrollon pjesen me te madhe te ekonomise shqiptare duke kaluar ne kete drejtim edhe shtetet e fuqishme te Evropes si Italia, e cila deri ne vitin '97 ishte partneri 

kryesor i Shqiperise sidomos ne fushen e investimeve, Gjermanine, disa kompani te fuqishme te se ciles u penalizuan nga autoritetet shqiptare persa i perket projekteve te tyre ne Shqiperi sic ishte rasti i nje firme se ciles iu hoq e drejta per rikonstruktimin e aeroportit te Tiranes dhe deri diku Frances, e cila ishte nje partner i privilegjuar perendimor i periudhes se Enver Hoxhes. Ekspansioni ekonomik grek ne Shqiperi u intensifikua me ritme te shpejte sidomos pas ngjarjeve te vitit '97 gje qe perkoi dhe me ardhjen ne pushtet te Partise Socialiste te Fatos Nanos, i njohur per deklaraten e perbashket me Andreas Papandreun ne vitin 1993 per nje "Ballkan te ballkanasve" dhe kunder cdo pranie amerikane. Prania teper e rritur greke ne ekonomine shqiptare sot, duket se i ka rrenjet qe ne ditet e para te revoltave te vitit '97, kur ne qytetet e jugut te Shqiperise, valet e shkaterrimeve perfshine kryesisht investimet italiane, gje qe beri te largoheshin rreth 60% e kompanive dhe firmave te ketij vendi, qe deri atehere dominonte persa i perket pranise ne Shqiperi. Ne menyre te cuditshme, asnje nga kompanite modeste greke, ose dhe ato qe ishin "joint venture", te instaluara ne jug te vendit nuk u prek. Natyrisht, me fillimin e normalizimit te situates ne Shqiperi, vakumin italian filloi ta mbushte kapitali grek, i cili filloi te shtrihej ne te gjithe vendin duke u kujdesur me shume per jugun, te cilin, pavaresisht nga politikat zyrtare, lobe te fuqishme greke vazhdojne ta pretendojne si pjese te Greqise. Ne menyre konsistente, pak nga pak, kapitali grek, ndonese jo kompetitiv pushtoi gjithe sektoret jetike te ekonomise shqiptare. Duke mos i kushtuar kohe produkteve ushqimore dhe nje pjese te mire te mallrave te konsumit te gjere qe jane "Made in Greece", greket tashme zoterojne sektoret vitale te ekonomise shqiptare dhe kur te desherojne mund te krijojne nje kolaps te pergjithshem ne kete vend qe vazhdon te jete nje klient i bezdisshem per Evropen e te ardhmes. Deri tani, Greqia eshte furnizuesi kryesor i Shqiperise me energji ne periudhat e zgjatura te krizave energjitike te cilat jane kronike per vendin i cili dikur eksportonte energji. Ne kete aspekt, nje kontribut jo te vogel kane dhene dhe politikat energjitike te drejtuesve shteterore te ketij sektori, te cilet ne vend qe te investonin per ndertimin e termocentraleve duke blere nafte bruto qe kushton shume me lire se nafta greke e transformuar ne energji elektrike.Gjithashtu, Shqiperia ndonese njihet si nje vend i cili tradicionalisht ka pasur marredhenie te shkelqyera me vendet arabe duke qene dhe nje partner i pelqyeshem per ta, 95 perqind te naftes per te plotesuar nevojat e saj e importon nga rafinerite greke. Edhe sot, te gjitha kompanite shqiptare qe tregtojne karburante ose jane thjesht filiale te kompanive greke te ketij sektori, ose jane kliente te rregullt te tyre. Duke filluar qe para disa vitesh, disa depozita greke u bene problem pasi kishin bllokuar portin me te madh te vendit i cili figuron dhe si nje nga pikat nevralgjike te "Korridorit Lindje-Perendim". Gjithashtu, nje nga sektoret e pakte fitimprures te ekonomise shqiptare, telefonia pa tela (celularet) keto dy vitet e fundit perfundoi ne duart e kompanive greke. Grekja "Panafon" dhe partnerja e saj "Cosmote", kane ne duart e tyre gjithe sistemin e telefonave te levizshem ne Shqiperi duke zhvilluar nje konkurence ndoshta dhe me te ashper se ne vete vendin e tyre. Keshtu, sot sipas shifrave zyrtare te tyre, "Panafon" ka shtuar ne vendin fqinj vetem gjate tete muajve te aktivitetit 50. 915 kliente ne kohen qe rivalja e saj "Cosmote" ka shtuar vetem 33.417. Nderkohe, ne Greqi "Panafon" ka arritur te shtoje jo me shume se 80 mije kliente te rinj. Tani te gjitha simptomat tregojne se edhe telefonia me tela e perfaqesuar nga koncerni shteteror "Albtelekom", do te perfundoje ne duart e grekeve. Gjate viteve te shkuara zyrtaret shqiptare kane refuzuar ofertat per shitjen e "Albtelekom" partnereve te tille "Telecom Italia", i cili arriti te fuse ne dore telekomin serb, apo "Dojce Telekom" i cili kishte zoteruar atehere pjesen kryesore te aksioneve te "Croatia Telekom" dhe kerkonin te plotesonin kornizen me sistemin telefonik shqiptar. Por, jo te gjitha perfundojne me kaq. Nje sektor tjeter ku greket kane dominim te padiskutueshem eshte dhe ai bankar. Qeveria shqiptare e vitit '97 licensat e para per te zhvilluar aktivitet privat bankar ua akordoi bankave greke. Si rrjedhim, sot ne Shqiperi operojne kater banka private greke "Alfa Credit Bank", "Tirana Banka", "National Bank of Greece" dhe 

"Intercommercbank". Sipas llogaritjeve keto kater banka kontrollojne rreth 57 perqind te parave shqiptare. Sot sipas shifrave zyrtare te institucioneve shqiptare, nje nga keto banka greke, "Tirana Bank" renditet e dyta fill pas "Bankes se Kursimeve" persa i perket sasise se depozitave te akumuluara. Pas alarmit qe coi ne terheqjen masive te depozitave te shqiptareve nga "Banka e 

Kursimeve" nje pjese e parave te terhequra do te ndryshonin destinacion duke kaluar ne banken greke "Tirana Bank", por edhe ne sportelet e partnereve te tjere helenike. Mbi te gjitha bankat greke plotesojne dhe pjesen e dyte te ciklit te qarkullimit te parave te emigranteve shqiptare duke i derdhur serish ne buxhetin grek dhe duke bere qe ne Shqiperi te mos mbetet asgje. Ne kete sens, ishte me e logjikshme qe bankat shqiptare te hapnin filialet e tyre ne Greqi per te mbledhur parate e emigranteve ne menyre qe keto te investoheshin ne sipermarrje te sigurta ne Shqiperi e jo te sherbenin ekskluzivisht per zhvillimin e Greqise. Por ajo qe eshte me e rendesishmja lidhet me urine greke per te gelltitur sa me shume thela te sektorit bankar shqiptar. Bankat greke shfaqen si konkurent sa here tregu ofron aksione te bankave shqiptare sic eshte rasti i Bankes se Kursimeve. Nese greket arrijne te fusin ne dore dhe kete banke, atehere 90 perqind e parave te shqiptareve do te jene totalisht ne duart e operatoreve bankare greke. Dhe atehere do te krijohen kushte ideale qe shteti shqiptar te jete totalisht i varur nga Athina duke realizuar keshtu ne menyren me perfekte endrat e ithtareve te helenizmit qe kerkojne aneksimin e territoreve shqiptare. Do te mjaftonte vetem nje mbyllje e sporteleve te bankave greke qe ne Shqiperi te kthehej kaosi i vitit 1997, madje me pasoja edhe me te renda. Por, perballe kesaj tendence per ekspansion te grekeve, duket dhe me absurde qetesia me te cilen zyrtaret shqiptare percjellin kete proces te dorezimit te pavaresise ekonomike te vendit ne duart e nje vendi si Greqia, i njohur edhe per preferencat ndaj fqinjeve te tjere me te cilet Shqiperia vazhdon te kete probleme shekullore. Ne cdo vend tjeter, lideret politike do te alarmoheshin nese ndonje banke e huaj do te arrinte t'i afrohej cakut te 50 perqindeshit persa i perket depozitave te klienteve vendas. E njejta gje mund te thuhet dhe per opinionin publik shqiptar ne pergjithesi, i cili ndoshta i pamesuar me efeket e ligjeve te ekonomise se tregut dhe te politikave te hapjes, nuk reagon ndaj shperdorimit te pasurive kombetare. I revoltuar, nje intelektual shqiptar, antikomunist i njohur arriti deri aty sa te shprehte publikisht simpatine ndaj ish-diktatorit komunist ne kete drejtim. Megjithese "dashuria" per Greqine mund te kete filluar edhe qe nga koha kur botohej libri i tij "Dy popuj miq". 

(*Botuar ne "Dakota Sun", SHBA)

----------


## alumni

MAKE IT OR BREAK IT IN THE BALKANS 
By Patrick Moore 

The EU is effectively in charge of the international community's efforts in the former Yugoslavia. It now has to show whether it is up to the task.

The signs are unmistakable. U.S. Secretary of State Colin Powell recently told visiting Montenegrin President Milo Djukanovic that the U.S. supports the EU-sponsored agreement to keep Serbia and Montenegro together and expects Podgorica to comply. This policy is firmly in place despite widespread sympathy within the U.S. policy community for Montenegrin independence.

The U.S. has been paying many of Montenegro's bills in recent years, so Djukanovic is likely to take Powell's message to heart, even if part of that message is that the U.S. does not challenge the lead of the EU in former Yugoslavia. 

For months, *Brussels had been pressuring Podgorica to maintain a joint state lest Montenegrin independence somehow lead to the emergence of an independent Kosova and perhaps other political changes in the region*. As Powell and Djukanovic talked, the EU's Javier Solana was cajoling pro-Belgrade Montenegrin politicians by telephone to make sure that they do nothing to jeopardize support for the agreement in Montenegro. 

In London on 25 April, Paddy Ashdown said that he will officially take office as the international community's high representative in Bosnia on 27 May. Ashdown added that he will have two deputies, one German and the other French. This will be the first time since the Dayton peace agreement was signed at the end of 1995 that there has not been a U.S. deputy. (Nor will any of the EU's smaller members hold any of the top three offices.) 

At some recent international conferences, _representatives of the EU or its member states have proudly claimed that Brussels deserves the credit for the Macedonian political settlement reached in 2001_. American participants smiled to themselves and did not challenge the speakers or mention the name of U.S. envoy James Pardew. When Macedonian parliament speaker Stojan Andov announced the date of the fall elections on 30 April, he did so after meeting with EU envoy Alain Le Roy.

These are but a few examples to illustrate the point that in the post-11 September world, the U.S. has yielded leadership in the Balkans to the EU. Nor is Washington the only one leaving the field to Brussels. Just as the Pentagon has made it clear that the U.S. will be reducing its presence in both Bosnia and Kosova, similar messages have been coming from the Kremlin. Russian officials still issue periodic statements in support of the Serbian position in Kosova, but they are fewer and less strident than was the case just one year ago.

Indeed, even though Moscow maintained its role as a great power in the Balkans in the early 1990s -- when its power and prestige were collapsing elsewhere else -- it has now come to *view Southeastern Europe as an international political backwater*. Its attention is now turned to its immediate south and to its central relationship with Washington and other major players. _It has little time for what it sees as more marginal areas like the Balkans and has also closed once-strategic bases in Cuba and Vietnam._

The EU will thus have the field pretty much to itself, and its clients will no longer be able to play it off against Washington or Moscow. For the EU, this new responsibility could be a mixed blessing. On the one hand, Brussels has long sought to show that it can formulate a unified policy for its own backyard and execute that policy quickly and successfully. This is both a first step in an effort to become a major player on the international diplomatic scene and a final move to show that the bumbling that characterized the EC's policy during the 1991-1995 Yugoslav conflict is now history.

But the unified EU foreign and security policy faces a formidable challenge. In addition to keeping the Belgrade-Podgorica deal and internal Macedonian agreement on track, Brussels is effectively in charge of running the international protectorates in Bosnia and Kosova. A breakdown in the political order in any one of the four areas could lead to a major crisis, perhaps one requiring armed intervention.

Matters could become particularly tricky in Bosnia, where no major decision has been implemented since the end of the war except by the order of the high representative.

Kosova -- under the leadership of Germany's Michael Steiner -- also faces a host of well-known problems. In Mitrovica, an organized group of Serbian toughs called the Bridge Watchers poses an immediate and serious armed challenge to the international community's authority. It is not clear what the relationship is between the Bridge Watchers and a Belgrade leadership that otherwise insists on the enforcement of law and order in Kosova. Most of the troops in Mitrovica are French, who are not particularly trusted by the Albanians.

To be sure, Washington is not abandoning the Balkans or any of its allies. The policy of "in together, out together" remains in place. The U.S. has shown that it is serious about making Yugoslavia respect its international obligations to cooperate with The Hague by using aid as leverage. America has special interests and skills regarding the fight against terrorism and organized crime in the Balkans.

And a continuing American presence will be necessary in the long run to reassure the Bosnian Muslims and the entire region's Albanians. *Without that American presence, the Albanians in particular could become restive and the ultimate result could be destabilization*.

But the EU has now taken the lead in the Balkans, with Washington's blessing. It is up to that body and its member states to show what they will do with the opportunity they have sought for so long.

----------


## alumni

Yugoslavia no more
The Washington Times | 5/5/2002 | House Editorial

Yugoslavia is now a ghost. While its former dictator, Slobodan Milosevic, was at The Hague trying to explain his way out of his responsibility for the genocide and ethnic cleansing of the last decade, the leaders of what was left of his former six-republic empire, Montenegro and Serbia, decided in March that Yugoslavia would no longer exist. The agreement brokered under European Union leader Javier Solana would replace Yugoslavia with the state of Serbia and Montenegro, a loose union that would allow each republic to maintain its own leaders and parliaments, and have them alternate representation at international organizations such as the United Nations and the Council of Europe. In meetings last week with Montenegrin President Milo Djukanovic, Secretary of State Colin Powell gave his blessing to the new state, but did not give any sign of approving an independent Montenegro. This was short-sighted. 

While the name change agreement is to be commended, it is not enough to reflect the changed reality of Montenegro's relationship with Serbia. Like Croatia, Bosnia, Macedonia and Slovenia before it, Montenegro is now yearning for independence, and the new surge of Serbian nationalism since Milosevic was taken to The Hague is nothing the Montenegrins want to be connected with. According to the new agreement, Montenegro would have the opportunity to vote for independence at the end of three years. Yet three years is plenty of time for Serbia to thwart any moves Montenegro would want to make toward independence. As Serbia's deputy prime minister so boldly pointed out in an interview with this newspaper's Jeffrey Kuhner, Serbia hopes the three years "will allow the separatists to see that the disintegration of their country will not make sense." In other words, the agreement ensured Montenegro's captivity, rather than opening the door to independence. 

Yet there are moves within both Serbia and Montenegro for complete independence. Unfortunately, the United States and Europe have been putting pressure on Montenegro to avoid it. This is unfortunate, since there is growing consensus in both republics that independence would be better. In Serbia, a member of Yugoslavia's ruling coalition, Serbia's Democratic Christian Party, has launched a campaign for Serbian independence. Justice Minister Vladan Batic, the leader of the party, hoped 300,000 of Serbia's 8 million people would sign on to the campaign calling for a referendum on independence. He has collected more than 2,000 since April 22, and he will continue his campaign until June 28. In Montenegro, Prime Minister Filip Vujanovic resigned after his coalition fell apart because the March agreement postponed the referendum for Montenegrin independence. Now all that remains to finalize the March agreement is an endorsement by Yugoslavia's federal assembly. As Mr. Djukanovic has backed down on his call for independence due to international pressure, the Montenegrins themselves have little hope that the agreement will be reversed.

The United States has supported Yugoslavia's other former republics' right to self-determination and has protected them from Serbian nationalism. Montenegro should not be forgotten.

----------


## alumni

BERLIN (6 Maj) - 

"Kosova nuk mund të kthehet si pjesë e Serbisë." Këtë ka deklaruar Shfarc Shiling, pas vizitës së delegacionit të deputetëve të Bundestagut gjerman në Kosovë, duke shfaqur qëndrimin e tij rreth situatës të stabilizimit në Kosovë si dhe për statusin e ardhshëm të saj. Në një intervistë dhënë mbrëmë "Dojçe veles" ai ka theksuar se kjo çështje përfundimisht ka marrë fund dhe ka shfaqur besimin e tij se shumica në Gjermani, përfshirë edhe forcat politike në Bundestag, por edhe qeveria federale do të shkojnë drejt zgjidhjes konstruktive për pavarësinë e Kosovës. 

ad/an (QIK/BalkanWeb)

----------


## reflektim

Me ben pershtypje se ka nje fare mungese interesi per te diskutuar per rajonin ku ndodhemi, Ballkanin. Ka shume diskutante qe kane gjithe ato njohuri dhe analizojne mjaft mire problemet e Frances, Amerikes, Anglise, konfliktit Izrael-Palestine. Natyrisht qe kjo rubrike eshte per tema nderkombetare dhe mund te diskutojme per cdo gje ne planin nderkombetar, po per mendimin tim do te ishte me e dobishme te benim nje diskutim te thelle per "lagjen" tone, Ballkanin  Ne fakt si pike nisje per kete teme ishin tema mbi rolin e Italise, ose Shqiperia ne lidhje me konfliktin greko-turk. 


Dy jane aspektet kryesore qe mendoj se mund te diskutojme

raporti Ballkan -Evrope Perendimore (aktualitet dhe supozime per te ardhmen

pozita politiko-ekonomike e Shqiperise brenda Ballkanit (po ashtu nje vleresim mbi te tashmen dhe hamendesime per te ardhmen)

Moderatoreve do t'u sugjeroja qe edhe temat mbi Italine dhe Greqine e Turqine t'i integronin ne kete teme ne rast se do t'a shihnin te pershtatshme


shendet
 :buzeqeshje: 

PS: mundesisht te shmangim postimin e materialeve te gjate ne gjuhe te huaja dhe te jemi te prirur te shtjellojme mendimet tona sigurisht duke i ilustruar me fakte koncise ose me referenca. ne kete menyre diskutimi behet me pak i merzitshem dhe me i lehte per t'u ndjekur

----------


## Eni

Per Ballkanin do te mund te shprehesha se karakteristika te tij pak a shume do ishin: nacionalizmi i forte, grindjet, vrasjet, genocidi, urrejtja e popujve midis njeri-tjetrit, mosbesimi, mbrapambetja ekonomike, mosecja me hapat e shteteve te tjera evropiane, nje e kaluar e perbashket nen Perandorine Osmane, nje mentalitet pak a shume i njejte ne drejtim te tradites, nje shoqeri patriarkale, nje shoqeri komplekse dhe nga pikepamja fetare ku gjejme te gershetuar te dy fete monoteiste sic eshte krishterimi i shfaqur ketu ne formen ortodokse dhe katolike, dhe islami po ashtu dhe ky ne te dy format e tij ate shiite dhe ate suni. Pra ne pergjithesi po te shprehesha ne menyre te permbledhur do thoja se popujt ballkanike kane nje te kaluar teperbashket, e cila per disa fillon diku me heret e per te tjeret diku me vone, po e njejta gje mundte thuhet dhe per shtetet ballkanase, te cilat u formuan si shtete vone ne histori, kryesisht nga gjysma e pare e shek. XIX per te perfunduar shtetformimin e tyre ne shek.XX, por shikojme se ky proçes akoma nuk ka perfunduar po te bejme lidhjen me shperberjen e Jugosllavise, ku kemi formimin erepublikave te veçanta te ndara nga ky shtet, qe ne fakt tashme ne shek.XXI ngjan me shume me nje shtet fantazme ku Mali i Zi eshte ne nje faze te shkeptutjes perfundimtare nga Serbia dhe te daljes me vete si nje shtet i pavarur.
	Per Ballkanin ekziston nje shprehje disi e vjeter: Ballkani fuçi baruti e Evropes e cila na pelqen neve si ballkanas apo jo, mendoj se qendron,pasi nqs Turqia konsiderohej ne shekXIX si e semura e Evropes fare mire dhe ajo shprehje e siperpermendur ngerthen dhe perfshin karakteristikat, te permendura ne rrjeshtat lart.
	Une ve re se mes shteteve ballkanike ekziston ndjenja e mosbesimit midis tyre dhe duket se ku e ku secili shtet perpiqet qe permes aleancave ndershteterore me më te fuqishmit te nxjerri perfitimet personale, shpesh here dhe ne kurriz te fqinjve te vet.
	Ne Ballkan ekzistojne akoma shume plage te se kaluares, sic jane problemet etnike.
	Ne ish Jugosllavine ka akoma shume probleme midis shqiptareve dhe serbeve ne Kosove, ka probleme ne Vojvodine, ne Bosnje, ku pas Konferences sedejtonit patem lindjen e republikave boshnjake me popullsi respektivisht, boshnjake, serbe e kroate dhe kjo shpikje tjeter e rradhes nga Fuqite e Medha ben te domosdoshme per mbatjen e qetsise neate zone, ngulimin e trupave te UNO-s, ndersa ne Kosove atyre te NATO-s. Ekzistojne problem te tilla te karakterit etnik dhe ne Maqedoni, ku perleshjet midis shqiptareve aty dhe autoriteteve maqedonase bene te domosdoshme nderhyrjen nderkombetare dhe arritjne e akordeve per te plotesuar disa nga kerkesat e shqiptareve. Po ne maqedoni ka konflikte etnike dhe ndjehet dhe trysnia qe ushtron Bullgaria per te mbrojtur popullsine dhe interesat e veta ne kete shtet. Plus vete ne shtetin bullgar ekzistojne konflikte midis bnullgareve dhe pjeses me origjine turke te popullsise. Po ashtu ne Greqi ekziston nje politike shteterore mohuese e ekzistences se pakicave kombetare ne kete shtet, sipas te ciles ne Greqi nuk ka pakica kombetare, dhe ato mbeturina te tyre jane perzene nga ky shtet ne kuader te konventave te shkembimit te popullsise greko-turke me Turqine ne shek.XX. si rrjedhim Greqia paraqitet si nje shtet i paster me popullsi homogjene greke. Por shtete te tjera pretendojne te kunderten,p.sh. shteti shqiptar pretendon ekzistencen e pakicave kombetare shqiptare ne territorin e Çamerise, ku kryesisht ka nje perqendrim te popullsiseshqiptare çame apo arvanitase ne Janine dhe qytete te tjera ne veri me kufirin shqiptar. Keto pakica kombetare shqiptare p.sh. nje historian gjerman Konrad Kewig i klasifikon ne tre grupe shqipfolese, dhe me konkretisht ato arvanitase, te cila jen rrjedha te migrimeve te popullsise shqiptare, kryesisht levizje popullsish gjate shek XIV-XVI dhe qe kane si gjuhete tyre arvanishten-arvanitika, por nje gjuhe ne te cilen ndjehen fuqishem elemente dhe ndikimit e greqishtes.Kryesisht ky grup eshet i perqendruar ne Atike, Beoti, Peloponez. Nje grup i dyte perben popullsia shqipfolese, e cila pak a shume flet shqip, por kryesisht ka nje mpleksje te etnitetit grek me ate shqiptar ne kete ojese dhe kryesisht greqishtja predominon. Grupi me ui rendesishem ne kendveshtrimin etnik te pakicave kombetare eshte ai qe konsiderohet si popullsi çame, e cila dhe gjuhen e vete e konsideron per nga emertimi te njejte me ate te Shqiperise, kjo duket dhe nga emertimi i saj, jo arvanisht, por thjesht shqip. Politika e shtetit grek ndaj pakicave kombetare ka qene nje politike asimiluese, ku i eshte meshuar asimilimit te tyre,perzenies nga territori grek duke i konsideruar si pakica myslimane turke dhe si rrjedhim gjate shkembimit te popullsise greko-turke, pjesa emire e popullsise myslimane shqiptare i eshte nenshtruar dhunes dhe shpernguljes nga trojet e tyre per tu vendosur ne territorin turk, dhe ardhjes e ngulimit ne ato territore, por jo vetem ne to, te popullsise greke, me banim te meparshem ne Turqi.
	Por dhe ne Turqi vihet re nje perleshje etnike, kryesisht midis turqeve te paster dhe kurdeve, keto te fundit nga ana e vet nuk kane rreshtur perpjekjet per te patur shtetin e tyre o autonom ne kuader te turqise ose te pavarur. Kur flitet per Turqine dhe integrimin e saj evropian nje nga pikat kyçe te kritikes, por dhe thembra e Akilit nga pala evropiane kryesisht kapet problemi i pakicave kombetare ne Turqi dhe trajtimi i tyre nga shteti turk, ku kryesisht vihet re nje trysni e ushtruar ne kurriz te tyre dhe mos dhenia e te drejtave qe konventat nderkombetare parashikojne per to.

Por ne Ballkan pervec problemit te pakicave kombetare ekzistojne dhe probleme te tjera, si nje nga paresoret do theksoja dhe ndjenjat kombetare te shteteve balklanike, ku vihet re nje fryme e theksuar nacionalizmi dhe si rrjedhoje idete nacionaliste kane kushtezuar shume masa vendimarrese jetike per ecjen perpara te shteteve ballkanike ne veçanti, por dhe vete rajonit ne pergjithesi.
	Levizjet nacionale ballkanase kane qene mbizoteruese kryesisht gjate shek.XIX kur dhe kemi krijimin e te parave shtete nacionale ne rajon, si te Greqise, Serbise, Bullgarise, Rumanise e per te perfunduar me ato te Shqiperise. Per te arritur ne formimin e te tillave shtete deviza kryesore ka qene nacionalizmi, rreth idese se te cilit u mblodhen kokat e kombit dhe vendosen per tu shkeputur nga Perandoria Osmane, per te formuar shtetet e tyre kombetare ne territoret e motshme greke, sllave, bullgare e me gjere. Pikerisht ketu fillon dhe konflikti nder rajonal, ku secili ne formim te shtetit te tij, perpiqet te mbledhi sa me shume territore nacionale por qe shpesh here jane pretendime te kapercyera ne hapesira territoriale, ku serbet kerkojne toka qe nuk u perkasin atyre, kur greket pretendojne te njejten gje, madjetek keta te fundit shfaqet nje uri akoma me e madhe duke pretenduar deri Kostandinopolin etj, etj. Pra kemi fazen e lindjes se konflikteve nacionale dhe te ushtrimit dhe te dhunes per te arritur qellimin final, duke ndjekur fjalet makjaveliane qellimi justifikon mjetet. Pra kemi shfaqjen e luftrave midis shteteve ballkanike, kemi ushtrimin e genocidit te eger, dicka jo dhe aq e re ne kete territor te lashte, qe mban emrin e maleve te hershme qesundojne hapesirat e larta te Ballkanit. Kemi lidhje kualicionesh ne dem te njerit apo tjetrit shtet,por dhe luftra midis vete shteteve. Ne fillimet e shek.XX jane luftrat ballkanike, ku shtetet kryesore dhane fjalen dhe u lidhen ne nje kualicion anti osman per te arritur shporrjen e Portes se Larte nga ky territor, por ne kuader te ketyre luftraveka patur nje aplikim tepaster te dhunes, te pastrimit etink, te pushtimit te territoreve jo nacionale,plaçitje, perdhunime, djegje,prerje etj sunduan p.sh. ne ato kohera ne terriroin shqiptar, i cili u be preh i dhunes malazeze, serbe, greke, bullgare. I njejti fenomen u shfaq dhe ne territoret boshnjake ku popullsia u ngrit kundra Perandorise Habsburgase etj.
Pra nacionalizmi ballkanas shfaqet ne nje forme teper te eger dhe gjakatare, qe per fat te keq akoma ne dite tona ndikon ne politikat ballkanike dhe eshte fryt e i nje urrejtje te thelle etnike e cila shpesh here eshte frymezuar dhe nga sermonet fetare, ku feja identifikohej me kombin. Greket jane koshiente te ekzistencen se binomit shteti grek-kisha greke ortodokse, po ashtu dhe shteti serb-kisha serbe; shteti bullgar-kisha bullgare; shteti-turk-feja islame, shteti rumun- kisha rumune. Problemi fetar ne Ballkan ka karakteristikat e veta, ku qe heret jane bere perpjkeje per te arritur nje Kishe Nacionale Autoqefale nga Patrikana e Stambollit dhe nga ndikimi grek, çka ne fakt dhe eshte arritur me kohe. Por puriteti fetar ka ndikuar ne nxitjen ekonflikteve etnike, ku popullsia e nje feje tjeter, brena territorit nacional shihej me sy jo te mire dhe duhej larguar nga territori si kercenuese e identitetit kombetar fetar, prandaj gjejme shembuj te shumte ne kete rajon te konventave pershkembime popullsish midis shteteve ballkanike, ku popullsia islame (e identifikuar prej koherash si popullis turke, pra mysliman = turk) largohej me turma te tere drejt Turqise dhe prej ketej ne rajon vendosej popullsia e krishtere, kryesisht ortodokse. Por ne kuader te ketyre shkembimeve jane ushtruar dhune, genocid, rrembim tokash, pasurish te popullatave viktima te mareveshjeve ndershteterore. Pra dhe problemi fetar i identifikuar me ate nacional eshte nje burim konfliktesh.
	Persa i perket prapambetjes ekonomike, do theksoja se kjo se pari i ka rrenjet ne te kaluaren e ketyre shteteve ku si pjese perberese e Perandorise Osmane kane trasheguar dhe pasojat e prapambetjes se saj dhe me pas kane pesuar pasioja e ndarjes se boteve ne dysh, ku Perdja e Hekurt e ndau dhe kete rajon nga bota e perendimit dhe zhvillimet ne kete te fundit. Keshtu prej egjeut e poshte kemi nje zhvillim te kapitalizmit, me disa komplikacione politiko-ushtarake, koha e diktaturave ne Greqi e te sundimit ushtarak ne Turqi,por kryesisht keto dy vende mund te konsiderohen se kane aplikuar ne truallin e tyre ekonomine perendimore kapitaliste dhe kane ecur disi mire ne krahasim me shtetet e tjera te rajonit, ku mmbizoteronin karakteristikat e zhvillimit socialisto-sovjetik,me perpjekje disi nga ana e Jugosslavise setitos per tu shkeputur nga tutela sovjetike e per te aplikuar ne Jugosllavi modelin e vet te veteadministrimit e zhvillimit ekonomik, cka e beri Jugosllavine te dilte disi mbi shtetet etjera per nga nivlei i zhvillimit ekonomik duke patur parasysh ketu dhe perkrahjen qe kjo e fundit pati nga shtetet perendimore per te balancuar disi shkeputjen nga BS dhe per te ndjere disi ne rajon peshen e ndikimit evropian. Ndersa per shtete e tjera modeli i zhvillimit ishte shabllon ai sovjetiko-socialist ku me e thekshme ne kete dretim eshte treguar Bullgaria, e cila mund te konsiderohet si koketa ruse ne Ballkan. Kurse Shqiperia ka shfaqur dis tendenca disi me vete, kur Hoxha ne fillim ndoqi udhezimet ruse per te qene njesh me Jugosllavine e titos, me pas njesh me BS e pas shkeputjes nga KNER te qenit njesh me Kinen, ku morri dhe miliarda dollare per tiu kundervene BS, por me pas kemi shembullin e zhvillimit me forcat tona budallalleku me i madh qe mund te njohe politika shqiptare, ne saje te se cilit u asfiksua ekonomia shteterore dhe laku ngushtohej gjithnje e me shume ne gryken shqiptare.
	Ndersa me rrezimin e Murit te Berlinit ne rajon u shfaqen te tjera nuanca ne zhvillimet politike dhe ekonomike, ku u vendos demokracia perendimore dhe te gjitha shtetet tashme ndjekin modelin e ekonomise kapitaliste. 
	Po te mendojme per ndonej bashkepunim midis vendeve ballkanike dhe mundesise per te patur nje forme te ngjashme ne Ballkan si ajo e Bashkimit evropian, do sillja ketu perpjekjet qe jane bere nga ketio shtetet ne vitet 20 shek.XX per te patur nje Konfederate Ballkanike, e cila u arrit disi te konturohej, kete e tregojne dhe konferencat qe jane zhvilluar ne ate kohe si ne Athine, etj, ku Shqiperia u refuzua si pjesemarrese ne to dhe iu hoq e drejta per te hyre ne Konfederaten Ballkanike, keshtu peropjekjet e Zogut shkuan dem. 
	Personalisht mendoj se nje konfederate ballkanike ne dite tona nuk eshte se do ishte dhe aq e efekshme, duke u nisur nga kendveshtrimi se qellimi paresor i ketyre vendeve eshte integrimi evropian, pra hyrja ne BE (EU) dhe plotesimi i kushteve perkatese per te realizuar nje gje te tille. Por po ashtu mendoj se vete shtetet ballkanike duhet te shfaqin nje fryme me te mire, me te lire dhe me efikase drejt bashkepunimit nderrajonal, ku te hiqen barierat midis tyre. P.sh. po citoj problemin e vizave, nje problem i cili eshte disi acarues nqs mendon se duhet nje bashkepunim dhe komunikim i lirshem rajonal. Nsq keto vende pretendojne te hyjne ne BE duhet se pari te heqin kufizimet qe kane vene ndaj njeri-tjetrit dhe ti japin kesisoj liri vete rajonit. Duhet qe te arkitektohen projekte qe do te mudnesojne komunikimin e lirshem mestyre, p.sh. sic do jete Korridori 8 apo projekte te tjera te ngjashme, te cilat do te lidhin dhe do te afrojen me shume kete pjese te Evropes me vete qendren e saj. 
Por dhe ketu dalin ne siperfaqe ato karakteristika qe kam permendur me lart, ndjenja e mosbesimit, e frikes nga fqinji, e urrejtjes e hilerave, konfliktet etnike etj. Dhe deri sa vete shtetet ballkanike te behen te ndergjegjshme qe te tilla gjera duhet te hiqen pergjithome nga mendjet nacionaliste, nuk do te kete nje kordinim dhe nje zhvillim te qenesishem te rajonit.

----------


## reflektim

eni me djersite me shkrimin tend. ishte i ngjeshur ne nje cope te vetme dhe mu desh te vija syzet. Nejse sa per hyrje

Ajo qe me ra ne sy eshte se ti e perqendron vemendjen vetem te Ballkanasit dhe ne nje fare menyre ua ngarkon atyre te gjithe pergjegjesine historike per prapambetjen.

T'a fillojme nga historia

Faktoret negative sipas meje qe kane ndikuar ne prapambetjen e Ballkanit

1. Ballkani, pike takimi e qyteterimeve dhe e tri besimeve kryesore fetare, per mua burim konliktesh kulturore, fetare e mbi kete baze konflikte etnike

2. Ballkani, pjese e Bizantit. Ndarja e Perandorise Romake ne dy pjese i rezervoi Ballkanit te ishte pjese e Bizantit, ku ne ndryshim nga pjesa perendiimore, feja dhe shteti u perzien ne nje nen devizen "Government by God". Pra qe ne fillim te historise se tij moderne Ballkani u gjend jashte filozofise racionale dhe pragmatiste te Evropes Perendimore ku feja dhe shteti zoteronin domene te ndara

3. Perandoria Osmane pengoi zhvillimin industrial dhe urban te rajonit megjithese lejoi ushtrimin e besimeve te ndryshme fetare. 
Perandoria otomane nuk u perpoq te krijonte me anen e makinerise shteterore nje identitet te vetem otoman, nuk zhvilloi institucione qendrore moderne mbi te cilen te bazohej lidhja midis qeverisesit dhe te qeverisurit dhe si pasoje pengoi krijimin e nje komuniteti politik ne gjithe perandorine.

Pra grupet e Ballkanit e mbeshteten egzistencen e tyre mbi bazen e miteve dhe perkatesise etnike, ne vend te besnikerise ndaj institucioneve politiko-kushtetuese. Pra kultura politike dhe qytetare e ketyre kombeve ishte pothuajse zero. Ky eshte nje faktor qe ndikon dhe sot e kesaj dite ne aftesine shtetformuese e shtetdrejtuese te ketyre kombeve.

4. Roli i fuqive te medha. Ne shkrimin tend eni, mungon ky aspekt qe mendoj eshte shume i rendesishem


Sipas mendimit tim roli i fuqive te medha evropiane per Ballkanin per pjesen me te madhe te historise se vonshme te Ballkanit eshte negativ, duke filluar qe me Kongresin e Berlinit ku kufijte politike te Ballkanit u bazuan mbi konsideratat gjeostrategjike te fuqive te medha sipas fjaleve te ministrit te jashtem te Perandorise Austro-Hungareze. Misha Gleni ne librin e tij te fundit per Ballkanin shprehet se "kongresi i Berlinit mbolli farat per katastrofat e ardhshme qe do te pllakosnin Ballkanin"

Ballkani u be teater i sferes se influences dhe i realpolitik te fuqive te medha. Qe ne fillim te lindjes se tyre si shtete, shtetet ballkanike i perqendruan perpjekjet e tyre ne ekspansion ne kurriz te fqinjeve te mbeshtetur nga sponsore te fuqishem qe sipas rastit ishin Rusia, Britania, Franca, Habsburget etj. Shqiperia ishte viktime e ketij ekspansioni.

5. Renia e pjeses me te madhe te Ballkanit nen regjimin komunist per afro gjysme shekulli. edhe ketu ballkanasit ishin viktime e pasluftes se dyte boterore ku Jalta pak a shume percaktoi konfigurimin politik te rajonit dhe sfereen e ndikimit midis perendimoreve dhe sovjetikeve .

Vijon

----------


## Eni

Reflektim,
me fal qe te djersita ne keto dite te ngrohta,por isha e perqendruar ne mendime e nuk i vura shume rendesi kryeradheve.

Po ashtu te jap te drejte mbi faktin qe nuk kam kapur ndikimin e Fuqive te Medha ne Ballkan,por me shume u perqendrova tek karakteristikat e ketyre vendeve se sa tek kush e pse jane keshtu keto shtete. Por dhe indirekt tek tuk ne shkrimin tim del ndikimi i shteteve te fuqishme te kohes dhe pasojat e ndikimit te tyre ne rajon.

Aspekti kryesor do thoja eshte "fati" perkatesise se ketyre shteteve nene Perandorine Bizantine dhe te aplikuarit ne truallin e tyre menyrat ortodokse te qeverisjes e te qenit te pandare te Kishes me Shtetin, aq sa dhe ne krye te Kishes Ortodokse, Prelati i saj ishte Perandori Bizantin. POa shtu me renien e Bizantit keto shtete rane nen nje tjeter perandori po aq "despotike-fetare" sic ishte Perandoria Osmane dhe ndoqen kesisoj rruget e zhvillimit te Portes se Larte.

Ne kete kuader padyshim kur shtetet perendimore ishin rivale te Bizantit, ku spikat kryesisht Venediku, dhe ato me vone ndaj Perandorise Osmane; fillojne dhe ndikimet e tyre ne territorin ballkanik dhe nderhyrjet dhe nxitjen e rremujave nder popujt ballkanas. Traktati i Shen Stefanit pershembull eshte nje shembull tipik i kesaj nderhyrjeje ku Perandoria Osmane detyrohej te rrudhte territoret e saj ne favor te nje Bullgarie gjigande e perkrahur nga Rusia cariste,traktat qe me kundershtimet e Fuqive te tjera te Medha u hodh poshte e u perfundua ne Kongresin e Berlinit, ku u "vulos" disi harta politike e shteteve ballkanike dhe u bene perpjekjet me madhore per t'i dhene shqelmin Perandorise Osmane nga Evropa.
Qysh atehere kemi nderhyrje e vetem nderhyrje ne Ballkan ne favor te njerit apo tjetrit shtet,mjafton qe ky t'i bindej deshirave te kesaj apo asaj fuqie evropiane kundra Portes se Larte.
Gafa me e madhe per mua qendron krijimi i Jugosllavise me iniciativen e Frances e Rusise, shtet i cili me ate forme konglomerati qe kishte, ka qene gjithnje burim dhe katalizatori i konflikteve ballkanike,por po shoh se akoma dhe sot e kesaj dite ajo "gafe" vazhdon ku krijohet nje shtet ne Bosnje-Hercegovine, pak a shume me ato tipare, pra krijim i tre republikave qe perfshijne boshnjaket, kroatet e serbet, e njejta ide si me 1919..... Kjo mendoj se do te jete akoma burim krizash te metejshme,pasi nqs duan paqe ne ate vend, i bie qe fuqite e kohes te mbajne gjithnje te dislokuara aty trupat e tyre ushtarake, garante te qetesise nderetnike....

Por Reflektim, mua me intereson me shume karakteri i popujve bballkanik se sa ndikimi i Evropes nder vitet e shkuara. NUk eshte faji vetem tek "te medhenjte" qe perkrahen apo perkrahin filan shtet a komb, por tek vete karakteri i brendshem i ketyre popujve qe jane vendosur me shekuj perpara ne Ballkan dhe egersia qe ato shfaqin ndaj njeri-tjetrit ne momente te caktuara.

----------


## blertany

Eshte vertete teper trondites ky artikull.Me qarte nuk mund te shprehet gjendja aktuale.

Si mund te shkeputemi kjo influence?

A thua eshte e pamundur?

Tani kane filluar po i rreshtojne edhe kenget greke permes kengeve shqiptare.Zot, cfare cmendurie sikur jane pjese e folklorit tone.

Gjithkund i ka shtrire kthetrat Greqia?

Cfare duhet te bejme?

Me shqeteson kjo pyetje.

----------


## alumni

http://www.westernpolicy.org/Secondary.asp?PageName=SRR
Gas, Guns, and Oil: Russia's "Ruble Diplomacy" in the Balkans   
By Nikolas K. Gvosdev 
Special to the Western Policy Center  

A major reorientation in Russian policy toward the Balkans is underway. For much of the 1990s, Moscow tried to keep the West out of southeastern Europe. A senior Russian official starkly outlined the choice that faced Russia in the region: "[Russia] cannot help being interested in whether [it] will have economic relations with a [Balkan] country which guarantees stability in the Balkans or a country which aspires to join NATO and is contributing to the creation of dividing lines between Russia and Western Europe." 

This approach failed. Proposals for the creation of an Orthodox alliance or a "Slavic union" between Russia and the Balkans never advanced beyond the rhetorical stage. 

In an August 9, 2000 editorial, the Russian newspaper Izvestiya opined: "Not a single country of eastern Europe, even the most Slavic, the most Eastern Orthodox one, will give up maintaining relations with the West for the sake of Russia." 

The March 2002 appointment of Sergei Razov, who was Russia's ambassador to Poland during its accession to NATO, as deputy foreign minister with oversight for policy toward central and southeastern Europe, signals an ongoing shift in the Russian government's approach. 

Razov announced that a "new algorithm" for Russian ties with east-central Europe and the Balkans is being implemented, one focused on trade and economic cooperation and grounded in pragmatic considerations. 

Indeed, markets and contracts are poised to do what appeals to "shared Orthodoxy" and what veiled military threats could not do: lay the foundation for a revival of Russian influence in southeastern Europe. 

Working from the assumption that "profitable accounts cement good friendships," Russia hopes to envelop the region in a web of commercial ties that will engender pro-Moscow lobbies in Balkan capitals and that will, in turn, help increase Russia's influence in the Euro-Atlantic community. 

This trend is most pronounced in the energy sector. In January, the Russian oil firm YUKOS purchased a 49 percent stake in the Slovak firm Transpetrol, a gateway for oil exports to western Europe and the Balkans. In addition, Russia's Tyumen Oil Company signed an agreement with Slovenia's Petrol to refine and market petroleum products in the former Yugoslav republics. 

Russia's LUKoil has made the most progress in establishing its presence in southeastern Europe. It controls the Neftokhim refinery in Burgas, Bulgaria, and the Petrotel refinery in Ploesti, Romania, and is interested in acquiring further petrochemical assets in other former Soviet-bloc countries, including Slovakia, the Czech Republic, and Hungary. LUKoil has also forged a relationship with Greece's Latsis Group to acquire assets in Greece and Yugoslavia. 

A major Greek newspaper editorialized: "It is obvious that LUKoil is gradually showing a potential to totally dominate the peripheral Balkan market. It is the first time in many years that the Russian element is making such a dynamic investment in the region, especially in a traditionally sensitive sector like energy, which affects the economy as a whole, in terms of both sufficiency and prices." 

Plans to construct a pipeline from Burgas to Alexandroupolis, Greeceinvolving a tripartite arrangement between Russia, Bulgaria, and Greecewill further boost Russian influence in the area, giving Russia the ability to export its hydrocarbons, as well as those of other Caspian and Central Asian states, while bypassing the congested Bosporus tanker route. 

Moreover, the income that will be generated by the construction and maintenance of the pipeline, along with the accompanying increase in refinery and storage operations, represents a significant Russian stake in the Balkan economy. One estimate suggests that the total value of the project could range as high as $800 million. 

The Russian conglomerates, however, have interests beyond oil. LUKoil, for example, has cast an eye over the chemical and telecommunications industries in southeastern Europe. Financial connections are also being forged. Both the United Bank of Bulgaria and Romania's Unirea Bank have close ties to Russian commercial structures. 

Moreover, the large investments made by Russian energy firms, such as LUKoil or Gazprom, in the Balkans have spillover effects into all sectors of the economy. Speaking about this, Russia's ambassador to Romania, Aleksandr Tolkach, noted that it was in the interests of southeastern European countries to create "appropriate conditions" for Russian firms to operate. 

By creating commercial ties in the Balkans, Russia hopes to reap political dividends, especially as southeastern Europe becomes more closely integrated into the Euro-Atlantic community. One such area is defense. Over the past three years, Greece has signed contracts for over $1 billion in Russian-made weaponry, including S-300 missiles and Zubr landing craft, while Bulgaria is looking to Russian firms to modernize both its stock of equipment and its defense plants. 

In fact, Greek Defense Minister Yiannos Papantoniou envisions an enhanced Russian role in pan-European security. Noting that Greece is set to assume the presidency of the EU on January 1, 2003, Papantoniou declared, "We will be advocating the development of relations between Russia and the EU, not least as regards armaments," including Russian participation in the creation of a European theater missile defense system. 

Since the expansion of NATO appears to be a foregone conclusion, Russia now hopes to gain greater influence within the alliance, in part by relying on Balkan intermediaries. Bulgarian Foreign Minister Solomon Passy noted that "Russia will be glad to have a friend like Bulgaria amidst NATO members." 

In February, Papantoniou stated that Greece wants Russia to play a role in making important decisions together with NATO, and it also backs Russia's eventual entry into the alliance. 

How does Russia's growing commercial clout in the Balkans affect the interests of the U.S.? In many ways, this is a positive development for Washington. Russia's desire for access to capital and markets gives it a stake in promoting regional stability. It is an unequivocal signal of Russia's desire to cast its lot with the West, binding its own national interests to the continued security and prosperity of Europe. 

However, this comes at a price. By expanding NATO and widening the scope of the Euro-Atlantic community, Washington must be prepared to back up its rhetoric of "partnership" with Russia through genuine accommodation of Moscow's concerns. As Russia becomes more indispensable to the well-being of Europe, the United States will find it more difficult to exclude Russia as a full partner at the Euro-Atlantic table. 

Russian President Vladimir Putin issued a veiled warning to western European leaders on April 9 when he noted that Europe's increasing energy dependence upon Russia requires that greater consideration be paid to Russian interests. 

The Balkan countries, in particular, have no desire for an "either/or" choice between Washington and Moscow. "Bulgaria's European integration is not an alternative to our good relations with Russia. The new European security architecture cannot exclude or oppose Russia," Bulgarian President Georgi Purvanov recently declared. 

It seems that Moscow has taken to heart the Romanian proverb that "paper is stronger than stone," betting that business contracts, not military forces, are the key to reviving Russian predominance in the Balkans. This is a development that, so far, the U.S. seems to have overlooked. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nikolas K. Gvosdev is Executive Editor of The National Interest and Senior Fellow for Eurasia at the Institute for Global Democracy.

----------


## illiriani

Mos me u thellua ne trubullirat hstorike, qe tjeret shkruan me shume per Ballkanin sesa Ballkani per vetveten - po marrim disa pika kulminante - pse Ballkani esht vater krizash?

- Ballkani nen ndikimin politik lindor
- Ballkani pjesa vitale e Traktatit te Varshaves
- Ballkani epiqendra politike Lindje - Perendim 
- Ballkani dhe renia e Traktatit te Varshaves

- Ballkani - vatra e kultures europiane
- Ballkani - nga vater kulturash ne vater krizash te thella
- Ballkani i sllavizuar - pervec shqiptareve
- Ballkani illirik dhe Ballkani i sllavizuar
- ish-rfsj epiqendra politike ballkanike per gjysemshekulli (1945-1981)

- Demosrata e Kosoves per clirim (1981) filli i krizes ballkanike
- ish-rfsj pengu ballkanik i popujve - fuqi baroti
- amerikanizimi ballkanik si dalje gjeo-politikisht nga Lindja ne Perendim ekonomik e politik
- Ballkani dhe Europa
- Ballkani dhe Vigani tejoqeanik SHBA
- Ballkani europe politiko-ekonomike perendimore
- Ballkani celesi i zgjidhes kombetare te ballkanasve
- Mbajtja peng e MSKS (Mbreterise serbo-kroato-sllovene) e 11 kombeve e kombesive

- Kosova - pike vlimi e krizes ballkanike (bombe me sahat)
- Maqedonia fallse - fundi i krizes ballkanike
- Zgjidhja e ceshtjes shqiptare - Ballkani i Qete!

 Ne mungese kohe, shtrova vetem disa tituj rreth te cileve do te flisnim per Ballkanin illirik dhe te sllavizuar, ne pika ekonomiko-politike dhe zgjidhja e ceshtjeve kombetare te ballkanasve)

flasim (origjinalisht pa ndikime huazimesh)

----------


## illiriani

e ku mbeti interesimi per Ballkanin?

----------


## alumni

MORE ON MILOSEVIC'S MILLIONS... 

"The Times" reported from London on 21 June that it has obtained a copy of a report from the National Bank of Yugoslavia showing how former President Slobodan Milosevic sent an unspecified quantity of gold ingots belonging to the bank out of the country toward the end of his regime (see "RFE/RL Newsline," 17 June 2002). The bank's identification seals were removed from the ingots in an unnamed Greek port, and the gold was then sent to Italy. In 1999, an unspecified quantity of antiques, artifacts, gold and silver cutlery, and rare carpets were sent from Yugoslavia to an art dealer in Beirut, who sold the goods to dealers and customers around the Mediterranean. The goods were either looted during Milosevic's wars in the Balkans or stolen elsewhere in Europe and "fenced" through Yugoslavia. PM ...AND THE TRAIL OF MONEY 

Money from the sale of the gold and goods is believed to have wound up in Milosevic's bank accounts in the Netherlands and Switzerland, although on at least one occasion a Yugoslav Army officer took the money directly to Milosevic's house, "The Times" reported on 21 June. The National Bank report names 19 suspects in the money-laundering operation, noting that Milosevic made use of the secret police, regular police, and Finance Ministry in the process. An additional source of illicit income for Milosevic was receiving kickbacks from smugglers of weapons and goods embargoed during the Western sanctions. One money-laundering group, which included two Yugoslavs and a Russian, moved some of Milosevic's money to Switzerland via Cyprus, Greece, and Lebanon. PM

----------


## Eni

Europa Juglindore nuk do te mbetet gjithnje nje rajon i trazuar. Gjate 2001 ka patur suksese te dukshme: Plani i Paqes ne Serbine Jugore, ulja e dhunes qe coi ne zgjedhjet ne Kosove, renia e ekstremizmit ne Bosnje dhe zgjidhja e krizes etnike ne Maqedoni. Kjo nuk ka sjelle parajsen e qetesise, por nje rajon me pak te trazuar



_Nga_ *Xhorxh Robertson*



Sekretar i Pergjithshem i NATO



Ta konsiderosh Europen Juglindore "te trazuar" eshte bere nje zakon per shume komentatore, sidomos jashte rajonit. Por ky po behet nje etiketim paksa i dale mode. Sepse, ndonese Europa Juglindore nuk eshte ende nje parajse e qetesise, ky rajon eshte sot padyshim shume me pak i trazuar nga c'ishte para nje viti kur vizitova heren e fundit Kroacine. Per shembull atehere nuk ishte aspak e qarte se komuniteti shqiptar etnik ne Serbine e Jugut do te pranonte nje plan paqeje te ofruar nga autoritetet e Beogradit. Kishte shperthime te vazhdueshme te dhunes ne Kosove qe vinin ne pikepyetje mundesine e zhvillimit te zgjedhjeve ne krahine vitin e kaluar. Ndersa ne Bosnje shperthimi i aktivitetit ekstremist sfidoi ne menyre te drejteperdrejte Marreveshjen e Paqes se Dejtonit dhe institucionet legjitime te vendit.



Vetem 12 muaj me pare keto ishin shqetesime shume te verteta me pasoja potencialisht afatgjata per te gjithe rajonin dhe me tej. NATO punoi shume per t'i zgjidhur keto (shqetesime) se bashku me partneret e saj duke ruajtur paqen nepermjet operacioneve te fuqishme dhe duke ushtruar nje presion te fuqishem politik ndaj te gjitha paleve per t'iu permbajtur pergjegjesive nderkombetare dhe per te punuar per zgjidhjen me rruge diplomatike te mosmarreveshjeve.



Megjithate kriza me imediate ishte konfrontimi i tensionuar mes guerileve shqiptare etnike dhe qeverise se ish-republikes jugosllave te Maqedonise. Nepermjet angazhimeve te meparshme dhe konstante NATO ishte ne gjendje, se bashku me BE-ne dhe OSBE-ne, te parandalonte nje lufte civile te pergjithshme dhe t' bindte te dyja palet te arrinin nje marreveshje politike. Si rezultat i kesaj gjendja e sigurise u permiresua dukshem vitin e kaluar. Ajo u permiresua jo vetem ne ish-republiken jugosllave te Maqedonise por edhe ne te gjithe Europen Juglindore. Duke i permbledhur te gjitha, ashtu sic u vu ne dukje nga ministrat e Jashtem dhe te Mbrojtjes se NATO-s, jane permiresuar dukshem prespektivat per nje te ardhme me te ndritur ne te gjithe rajonin.



Aleatet e NATO-s jane inkurajuar padyshim nga ky ndryshim pozitiv dhe perpjekjet e tyre kane filluar te japin rezultat. Me ngadale, por me hapa te sigurte, rajoni dikur famekeq per konfliktet brutale po perjeton nje stabilitet te thelle dhe nje demokraci ne zhvillim dhe po afrohet me hapa te qendrueshem drejt institucioneve europiane dhe euroatlantike. Ky eshte nje avantazh per rajonin per Europen, per sigurine nderkombetare dhe me gjere. Krijimi i nje gjendjeje pergjithesisht me pozitive i ka dhene gjithashtu mundesi Aleancen te vendose per racionalizimin e operacioneve te saj ne Europen Juglindore dhe per nje perqasje me rajonale te aspekteve te caktuara te ketyre operacioneve. Pas konsultimeve me partneret qe nuk kontribuojne me trupa ne NATO, aleatet vendosen per nje seri ndryshimesh per SFOR-in dhe KFOR-in qe synojne sigurimin e force me te vogel, te manovrueshme dhe fleksibel qe do te jete me e afte ne permbushjen e sfidave aktuale.



Ky vendim i Aleances, qe do te zbatohet me kalimin e kohes, eshte nje tregues i suksesit. Ai reflekton ndryshimin pozitiv qe eshte shume i qarte ne te gjithe rajonin dhe mbeshtetet ne bindjen se popullsia e zones dhe institucionet do te vazhdojne te marrin persiper me teper pergjegjesi per sigurine, stabilitetin dhe begatine e tyre. Dhe padyshim qe keshtu duhet te jete. Aleanca eshte e vendosur te vazhdoje te permbushe plotesisht rolin e saj per arritjen e objektivave te komunitetit nderkombetar. Ajo do t'i vere me teper theks angazhimit te vendeve te rajonit ne politikat rajonale ne bashkepunim me mekanizmat e sigurise se Keshillit te Partneritetit euroatlantik dhe te Partneritetit per Paqe. Ai do te vazhdoje te udheheqe kontigjente te qendrueshme forcash ne Kosove dhe Bosnje qe do te perqendrohen edhe me fuqishem ne sfidat aktuale te sigurise ne rajon.



Sfidat te cilave u referohem jane te karakterit rajonal dhe nderkufitar dhe si te tilla kerkojne nje pergjigje energjike te te perbashket, si trafiku i paligjshem i qenieve njerezore, i armeve, droges, kalimi i bandave kriminale dhe terroriste qe "ushqehen" nga aktivitete te tilla kriminale; dhe mjetet qe perdorin keto banda per te nxitur si aktet kriminale ashtu edhe dhunen politike dhe etnike. Kjo nuk eshte nje detyre e re per NATO-n. Per disa vjet KFOR-i ka zbuluar dhe frenuar zhvendosjen e njerezve dhe te materialeve pergjate kufirit te Kosoves. Aleanca e Atlantikut Verior ka punuar gjithashtu me qeverite e vendeve ne rajon per t'i ndihmuar ata qe te zgjidhin ceshtjet e sigurimit ne kufij. Edhe ne kuadrin e 11 shtatorit, trupat tona kane vepruar kunder celulave terroriste.



Aleanca do te rrise perpjekjet e saj ne keto zona ne te ardhmen, pasi ato jane vendimtare per sigurine e Europes Juglindore dhe te komunitetit me te gjere euroatlantik, pasi ato jane zona ku NATO ka provuar se mund te beje nje ndryshim, ne baze te pervojes praktike dhe profesionalizmit ne terren, duke punuar se bashku me autoritetet civile dhe organizatat e tjera nderkombetare dhe duke nxitur qendrimin e perbashket qe kerkohet per te zgjidhur keto sfida te perbashketa.



Pavaresisht nga arritjet e vendeve ne rajon dhe te komunitetit nderkombetar, ka ende shume per te bere, ne radhe te pare nga qeverite e vendeve ne rajon. Kryesisht, ato jane pergjegjes per rregullimin e vendit te tyre, per t'iu ofruar popullsise se tyre nje te ardhme me te mire dhe per t'i bashkuar vendet e tyre me Komunitetin Euroatlantik. Natyrisht, gjeja qe ndryshon me shume ne kete kontekst eshte kursi i ardhshem i Republikes Federale te Jugosllavise. Tranzicioni i ketij vendi drejt nje demokracie te paster dhe ndihma e bashkesise nderkombetare ka kontribuar shume ne progresin e ketij rajoni keto pak vitet e kaluara. Per me teper, zbatimi i marreveshjes se ndermjetesuar nga Bashkimi Europian per ripercaktimin e marredhenieve mes Serbise dhe Malit te Zi po ecen perpara.



Ne linje me politiken e saj te jashtme dhe te bashkepunimit, marredheniet e Jugosllavise me NATO-n jane permiresuar ne menyre sinjifikative. Autoritet e Beogradit kane ndermarre nje qendrim shume pragmatik per te punuar me Aleancen per zgjidhjen e ceshtjeve te rendesishme si psh. gjendjen e veshtire te shqiptareve etnike ne Serbine Lindore dhe pjesemarrjen e serbeve te Kosoves ne zgjedhjet e vitit te kaluar.



Aleanca ka mirepritur gjithashtu interesimin e Jugosllavise per t'iu bashkuar Partneritetit per Paqe dhe ka propozuar te punoje me udheheqjen e vendit per te arritur progresin e nevojshem per kete objektiv. Lidhur me perspektiven per anetaresimin ne NATO, ne te duhet te perfshihet bashkepunimi i plote dhe i vazhdueshem me Gjykaten Nderkombetare per ish-Jugosllavine, reformat demokratike dhe kontrolli i ushtrise , zbatimi i plote dhe transparent i Marreveshjes se Paqes se Dejtonit, si dhe mbeshtetja e perpjekjeve te bashkesise nderkombetare ne Bosnje.



Ne vleresimin e opsioneve te saj, Jugosllavia mund te marre sugjerime nga Kroacia, pasi Kroacia ka treguar se eshte e mundshme qe vendet ne rajon te shkeputen nga e shkuara e trazuar dhe te ndjekin nje politike drejt se ardhmes. Kroacia ka arritur progres te dukshem ne refomat e saj keto pak vitet e fundit. Dhe kjo eshte bere duke perdorur mundesite e ofruara nga Keshilli i Partneritetit Euro-Atlantik, Partneriteti per Paqe dhe Dialogu i saj i intensifikuar me NATO-n rreth ceshtjeve te anetaresimit. Kroacia ka treguar gjithashtu se eshte nje lojtare e pergjegjshme ne rajon. Ajo ka mbeshtetur perpjekjet e komunitetit nderkombetar per te garantuar stabilitetin dhe sigurine ne kete pjese te botes. Ajo ka bere perpjekje per te ndihmuar Bosnjen fqinje, procesin e saj te reformave dhe eshte kthyer ne nje lojtare kryesore rreth nje sere nismash rajonale, per te cilat une do te thoja se nuk jane bere per nje minute. E gjithe kjo eshte nje shenje e mire per pjesemarrjen Kroacise ne Planin e Veprimit te Anetaresimit ne NATO-s (MAP), Pasi MAP-i kerkon gjithashtu seriozitet dhe angazhim. Vendet aleate te NATO-s mezi presin te pranojne Programin e pare Kombetar vjetor dhe te gjallerojne progresin e Kroacise pranveren e ardhshme si hapi i pare konkret ne veprimin e Kroacise per anetaresim.



Ky eshte besimi im i palekundur se stabiliteti dhe siguria e ardhshme e Europes Juglindore do te varet nga gatishmeria e qeverive ne rajon per te thelluar dhe shtrire bashkepunim me fqinjet. Per nje kohe te gjate aleanca i ka konsideruar perpjekjet, perfshirese dhe transparente te bashkepunimit rajonal si blloqe te rendesishme ne te gjithe arkitekturen e sigurimit Euroatlantik, qe gje qe do te thote se NATO ka qene e interesuar te ndihmoje ne zhvillimin e nismave per nje bashkepunim te tille rajonal, ne vendet baltike, Kaukaz, si dhe ne Europen juglindore.



Ketu, ne kete rajon, ne kuadrin e Paktit te Stabilitetit te inicuar nga BE-ja per Europen Juglindore, NATO ka ndihmuar ne krijimin e programeve per ushtaraket e shkarkuar nga detyra per t'i ndihmuar ata te kalojne tranzicionin nga ushtria ne jeten civile dhe projektet per mbylljen e bazave ushtarake dhe transformimin e tyre ne objekte per nevoja civile. Keto programe kane si objektiv sfida te medha e konkrete me te cilat perballen te gjitha vendet e ketij rajoni ne permasa te ndryshme. Kjo gje me shume se cdo gje tjeter shpjegon sukseset e tyre.



Ne fusha te tjera, NATO ka luajtur me teper nje rol lehtesues. Kjo i atribohet grupit per Sigurimin dhe Bashkepunim ne Europen Juglindore ose SEEGROUP nepermjet te cilit vete vendet e rajonit mbeshtesin procese te ndryshme per bashkerendimin e ceshtjeve. Dhe ky fakt behet i ditur ne dokumentin e angazhimit te Europes Juglindore mbi sfidat dhe mundesite e sigurimit rajonal ose SEECAP qe ben te ditur perceptimet e zakonshme te sfidave ne fushen e sigurise dhe identifikon pergjigjet e perbashketa per to. SEECAP ka nje aktivitet te dukshem pasi per here te pare vendet pjesemarrese ne menyre te qarte deklarojne se ato nuk e konsiderojne njeri-tjetrin si rrezik.



NATO eshte treguar e afte per nxitjen e ketyre iniciativave rajonale si dhe te tjerave si keto me nje perqendrim me te paket ndaj ceshtjes se sigurise sic eshte Qendra Rajonale e Ndihmes dhe Ndihma ndaj Fatkeqesive te ngritura ne kete vend. Kroacia ka treguar nje qendrim teper konstruktiv per bashkepunimin rajonal. Ajo ka qene ithtare e iniciativave te ndryshme, e hapur ne fushen e shkembimit te informacionit dhe e afte per te mesuar nga pervoja e te tjereve.



Bashkepunimi rajonal mund te ndertoje nje besim me te madh ne vetvete dhe reciprok me te tjeret. Ai mund te nxise shkallen e nivelit ekonomik, bashkepunimin ne fushen e Mbrojtjes dhe specializimin e roleve duke inkurajuar vendet e te njejtit mendim per te grumbulluar resurset ne menyre qe ta bejne sigurine e tyre me te efektshme. Me lejoni te jap edhe nje koment te fundit mbi bashkepnimin rajonal. Nganjehere komentohet se bashkepunimi rajonal i suksesshem mund te shtype aspiratat per anetaresim ne NATO. Ky shqetesim eshte teresisht pa baza. Per shkak se eshte larg te qenit problematik bashkepunimi i sukseshem rajonal aktualisht eshte nje pike e fuqishme mbeshtetjeje per anetaret qe aspirojne per tu anetaresuar ne NATO.



NATO eshte nje organizate brenda te ciles vendet anetare punojne se bashku, grumbullojne resurset dhe zhvillojne politikat e tyre nepermjet konsensusit. Bashkepunimi i suksesshem rajonal nuk pergatit vetem aspirante per anetaresim ne NATO. Ai u demonstron gjithashtu aleateve aktuale te NATO-s se ata qe aspirojne jo vetem qe i kuptojne sakrificat dhe angazhimet qe perfshin bashkepunimi ne fushen e sigurise por ne te vertete deshirojne qe t'i vene ne zbatim ato.



Thjesht eshte gabim te shprehemi se Europa Juglindore eshte dhe do te mbetet gjithnje nje rajon i trazuar. Ka patur nje sukses te dukshem gjate vitit te kaluar dhe ekzistojne te gjitha arsyet per te patur besim se progresi do te arrihet. NATO mbetet teper e angazhuar ndaj Europes Juglindore dhe ndaj objektivave te komunitetit nderkombetar per ta ndihmuar kete rajon qe te behet pjese e familjes se madhe europiane. Forcat e udhehequra nga NATO ne rajon do te vazhdojne te perqendrohen ne sfidat kryesore qe kane te bejne me sigurine. NATO do te vazhdoje t'i angazhoje vendet e rajonit nepermjet EAPC-se dhe PfP-se dhe do te ruaje te hapur prespektiven e nje anetaresimi te mundshem ne NATO. Edhe pse partneriteti yne ne teresi do te thellohet me nje perqendrim te madh ndaj kercenimeve si terrorizmi dhe nje roli me te madh te partnereve ne operacionet e PfP-se te udhehequra nga NATO, aleanca do te vazhdoje te nxise gjithashtu bashkepunimin rajonal. Vete NATO perben nje deshmi te gjalle te meritave qe ka bashkepunimi rajonal. Ai eshte nje iniciative qe coi ne krijimin e NATO-s ne vitin 1949. Ai qendron ne qender te cdo objektivi, qe aleanca ka qene ne gjendje te arrije gjate gjysem shekullit te kaluar. Kjo gje, parashtroj une, nuk eshte nje shembull i keq per te mos u ndjekur.



_Fjala ne Konferencen Nderkombetare "Stabiliteti Rajonal dhe Bashkepunimi", mbajtur dje ne Zagreb_




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Korrieri, 06/25/2002

----------


## Anton

Ballkani dhe skllaveria e seksit

Ballkani dhe skllaveria e seksit



Organizata Boterore e Migracionit publikon raportin: Rreth 120 000 gra dhe vajza te reja jane cdo vit viktima te trafikut te qenieve njerezore, qe kane si destinacion Bashkimin Europian, kryesisht nepermjet Ballkanit



SARAJEVE - Afro 90% e prostitutave te Europes Juglindore jane viktima te trafikut te qenieve njerezore, qe eshte perhapur ne menyre alarmante gjate viteve te fundit, dhe shenjestra e privilegjuar e te cilit jane vajzat e reja 18-vjecare, sipas nje raporti te organizatave nderkombetare te botuar dje ne Sarajeve.



Sipas Organizates Nderkombetare te Migracionit (IOM), afro 120 000 gra dhe vajza te reja jane cdo vit viktima te trafikut te qenieve njerezore, qe kane si destinacion Bashkimin Europian, kryesisht nepermjet Ballkanit, ndersa rreth 10. 000 gra, kryesisht nga Moldavia, Rumania dhe Ukraina, punojne ne industrine e seksit ne Bosnje.



Ne raport terhiqet, gjithashtu, vemendja mbi "nje numer ne rritje rastesh te femijeve me pak se 18 vjec (...) qe jane viktima te trafikut per qellime shfrytezimi seksual, apo per pune te detyruar". Ky studim u krye me kerkesen e Organizates per Siguri dhe Bashkepunim ne Europe (OSBE), Fondacionit te Kombeve te Bashkuara per Femijet (UNICEF) dhe Zyres per te drejtat e Njeriut ne Kombet e Bashkuara.



Ky raport shqyrtonte trafikun e qenieve njerezore, te kontrolluar nga disa rrjete kriminale nga me te medhenjte ne bote ne tete vende, Shqiperi, Bullgari, Bosnje-Hercegovine, Kroaci, Jugosllavi, Maqedoni, Moldavi dhe Rumani. Paqendrueshmeria, ligjet e dobeta dhe varferia ne keto vende, figurojne vecanerisht ne shkaqet e rritjes se trafikut te qenieve njerezore, te cituara ne raport.



Duke qene te diskriminuara ne tregun e tyre te punes, vajzat dhe grate e reja perpiqen te gjejne vende pune jashte vendit duke u kthyer lehte ne viktima te trafikanteve, thuhej ne raport. Sipas vleresimeve te organizatave joqeveritare (OJQ), "me shume se 2 000 femije shqiptare kane qene viktima te trafikut drejt Greqise", ndersa "80 % e personave, qe kane qe kane qene viktima te trafikut nga Shqiperia, jane adoleshente me pak se 18 vjec". Vec te tjerash, nga 10 %-30 % e prostitutave ne rajon jane minorene.



Nuk ka prova per trafikun e djemve per prostitucion, megjithe ekzistencen e raporteve anekdotike qe kane te bejne me trafikun e tyre drejt Europes Perendimore per prostitucionin e meshkujve dhe transplantimin e organeve. Sipas raportit, trafiku i qenieve njerezore konsiderohet ne vendet e Europes Juglindore si nje problem imigracioni dhe jo si nje shkelje e te drejtave te njeriut, gje per te cilen shprehet keqardhja ne raport, meqenese viktimat trajtohen si kriminele.



Vetem 35 % e viktimave njihen si te tille dhe te tilla, ndersa vetem 7 % kane perfituar nga nje asistence dhe mbeshtetje afatgjate, saktesohej ne raport. Rrjetet e trafikut te qenieve njerezore nisen nga Moldavia, Ukraina dhe ish-republika te tjera sovjetike qe sigurojne pjesen me te madhe te skllaveve te seksit, duke kaluar neper Rumnai dhe Bullgari dhe me pas nga vendet e dala nga ish-RFJ-ja, Bosnje, Kroaci, Maqedoni dhe Jugosllavi perpara se arrijne ne Europen perendimore.



Nder te tjera, korrupsioni i doganiereve qe bashkepunojne me trafikantet, vleresohet me teper, sipas raportit, si nje "lidhje e perbashket sesa si nje perjashtim". Ne raport njihen disa perparime te arritura nga qeverite lokale per trajtimin e problemit, por ato konsiderohen si jo te kenaqshme. Ai u rekomandon, ne fakt, qeverive zbatimin e ligjit kunder trafikanteve apo miratimin e nje legjislacioni te ri antitrafik.



Kushte edhe sugjerime te tjera, nder te cilat pjesemarrja e OJQ-ve dhe organizatave nderkombetare per te ndihmuar ne zbatimin e planeve te veprimit te luftes kunder trafikut te qenieve njerezore dhe per sensibilizimin e popullsise mbi kete problem. Ne raport inkurajohen gjithashtu organizatat nderkombetare per te sjelle nje ndihme teknike dhe per te financuar OJQ-te dhe qeverite lokale.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Korrieri, 07/05/2002

----------


## Eni

fitues nuk doli partia e kryeministrit aktual maqedonas Ljupco Georgievski, por Partia SocialDemokrate (SDSM)e Branko Crvenkovski.
Surpriza ne keto zgjedhje ishte dhe nje votebesim qe popullata shqiptare i dha liderit te UÇK per Maqedonine, Ali Ahmetit dhe Unionit Demokratik te kryesuar prej tij, ndersa Arber Xhaferri e partia e tij nuk ishin favorit kesaj rradhe.

Interesant do jete te shohim zhvillimin e ngjarjeve tani qe Ahmeti ka marre % votash dhe eshte i zgjedhur ne parlamentin maqedonas, kur kundra tij ka dale nje deklarim arresti.
Pra a do bashkepunojne shqiptaret e maqedonet pas ketyre zgjedhjeve.

----------


## alumni

http://rferl.org/nca/features/2002/0...2002165713.asp

Romania: Bucharest Walking Tightrope Between U.S. And Europe As ICC Dispute Continues
By Eugen Tomiuc

Romania looks likely to postpone parliamentary debate on ratifying a bilateral agreement with Washington exempting U.S. personnel from prosecution by the International Criminal Court, or ICC. Romania's decision to sign the agreement triggered harsh criticism from the European Union, which opposes such bilateral deals. Bucharest now says it will wait until the EU and the United States settle their differences regarding the ICC -- something EU foreign ministers are attempting to do during their meeting today in Brussels. Analysts say Bucharest is attempting to mend the rift with the EU while preserving its good relations with the United States ahead of the NATO summit in November, where Romania hopes to secure an invitation to join the alliance. 

Prague, 30 September 2002 (RFE/RL) -- Romania, a country in need of powerful friends, appears to be walking a delicate tightrope between Europe and the United States. 

The Romanian parliament has postponed debate on the ratification of a bilateral treaty with the United States exempting U.S. personnel from prosecution by the International Criminal Court. 

President Ion Iliescu now says debate will not proceed until the European Union member states reach a common position in their dispute with the United States over the ICC. 

Nicolae Vacaroiu, speaker of the Romanian Senate (parliament's upper chamber), told RFE/RL that no date has yet been set for debating the bilateral treaty. "The answer is very simple: There is no such date; the agreement has not been sent to the Romanian parliament's two chambers, that is, the Senate and the Chamber of Deputies. We are expecting the completion of a common position between the U.S. and the European Union regarding this issue, the completion of negotiations between the U.S. and the EU," Vacaroiu said.

Romania is the only EU candidate so far to sign a bilateral agreement with the United States on the ICC, which Washington has staunchly resisted, fearing the international court would pose a threat to U.S. personnel serving throughout the world. 

Bucharest's willingness to sign the U.S. agreement was seen as an attempt to drum up support for Washington for its NATO entry bid. The military alliance is meeting in November to decide which candidates will receive invitations, and Romania is considered a likely choice. 

But Romania's bid to join the European Union has been more difficult. Along with Bulgaria, it is lagging far behind the other 10 candidates, and is not expected to be included in the union's 2004 expansion. 

Bucharest's decision to sign the U.S. agreement in August drew strong criticism from European quarters, prompting fears that Romania's EU bid would be set back even further. 

European Commission President Romano Prodi said the signing of the accord will not affect Romania's annual EU progress report, which is due to be released in early October. But Prodi also urged Bucharest to consult with the EU in the future before signing any such agreements. 

The ICC has proved a divisive issue for the EU, with U.S. allies like Britain and Italy appearing more and more willing to strike a compromise with Washington over the court's jurisdiction. Washington has refused to ratify the Rome statute creating the ICC until it receives assurances that its service personnel will be immune from prosecution. 

EU foreign ministers meeting today in Brussels appear to have inched closer to a common position. The ministers were expected to agree on a compromise under which individual EU member states could sign immunity agreements with the United States as long as the deals respect the ICC statute. 

Under the deal, the U.S. would reportedly have to guarantee that Americans accused of abuses will be tried in their own country. The United States will also have to drop the demand for blanket exemptions. 

As the United States and Europe jockey for advantage in the contentious ICC dispute, Romania may be trying to avoid being caught in the middle. 

Analyst Steven Everts of the London-based Center for European Reform is an expert on U.S.-European relations. Everts told RFE/RL that Romania is correct not to proceed with the ratification of its agreement with Washington. "I think it's wise of the Romanians to say 'Well, we'll put the ratification of this bilateral treaty on hold while we try to contribute with the other European countries on how to handle this American request in a sensible and pragmatic manner.' It's wrong to go along with American requests for blanket exemptions, but maybe this compromise that's now being discussed -- of exempting only U.S. soldiers that operate under a [United Nations] mandate -- maybe that's a sensible way forward. And maybe Romania and other countries like it, both outside and inside the EU, won't have to choose between supporting either the U.S. or the EU," Everts said.

But some commentators say Romania was wrong in the first place, in rushing to sign the deal in hopes of gaining more U.S. support for its NATO bid.

Everts agrees that Bucharest's decision was hasty and was made without proper consultation with its EU partners. "Well, it would have been better, I think, for the overall image of the quality of the Romanian diplomacy if they had not signed this agreement so quickly. It would have been perfectly respectable for Romania to say: 'Well, America, listen, you have an interesting proposal. We want to study it carefully, but we also want to engage in discussions with our friends in the rest of Europe, among them very close friends of yours.' There are many countries inside the EU that want to be helpful to America as well, but [the Romanians] should have held off, I think, initially. There was no need to sign this agreement so quickly," Everts said.

But Romanian Senate speaker Vacaroiu defends the decision to sign the agreement. He said that in the absence of a common EU stance on the issue, Bucharest acted in its own best interest. "Romania above all pursued its national interest and its immediate priority of joining NATO. There were consultations. This agreement was signed in August. There were discussions with some EU officials -- of course, not talks of the highest level, because it was during the summer vacation. Romania did not violate the ICC statute. We signed this statute and analyzed it very carefully. There is an article which permits bilateral agreements. Besides, at the time, there was no common EU position on the issue; there was no interdiction," Vacaroiu said. 

Vacaroiu said that if an EU position had existed, Romania would have acted differently. 

Romanian Foreign Minister Mircea Geoana, whose ministry signed the agreement with Washington, has declined to comment on the issue. "Pure and simple, for me the subject is closed. Since yesterday's [26 September] discussions with [European Commission President Romano] Prodi, the subject is closed and I'm not commenting on it at all," Geoana said.

Analyst Everts said that Bucharest, in postponing the ratification of the agreement with Washington, is not endangering its NATO bid. He said Romania can still prove its ability to contribute to continental security. "I think the Romanians can make a compelling case that their candidature for NATO membership rests on a broader philosophy of what NATO is for: spreading stability further eastwards on the European continent, the strategic role that Romania plays in promoting stability in the Balkans, et cetera, rather than focusing exclusively on how Romania does or does not behave in this particular instance of the ICC," Everts said. 

Senate speaker Vacaroiu also said he believes that Romania has made a strong case for NATO membership. He said Bucharest, which has participated in peacekeeping missions in Bosnia and Kosovo and has sent troops to Afghanistan, already regards itself as a de facto NATO member.

----------


## alumni

www.porttechnology.com

A Secure and Expedited Freight Corridor from Belgrade to Thessaloniki
By Glenn Levine, September 2002

Extract from the speech by Glenn Levine, Adjunct Fellow, Center for Strategic & International Studies, Washington DC. Presented to the Macedonian National Security Advisor on Transportation and Energy Matters in the South Balkans at the office of the President "Process 2002 Roundtable on Macedonian National Security" 

Mr. Chairman,
Your Excellencies,
Distinguished colleagues, 

It was an honor to receive your invitation to come to Skopje. And it is a privilege to present one's views to this forum, which is serving such an important role in your country's dialogue on security policy. I am especially grateful to President Trajkovski and to the Government of Macedonia for this opportunity, and to the Konrad Adenauer Society for their generosity and assistance in making my travel here possible. 

I speak only for myself today and I would like to discuss the nature of the USMacedonia relationship, and how I think it could be strengthened in the coming years. Macedonia's relationship with the US is very good, my observation, however, is that it could be much better. I say this because the current relationship seems rather transient, but this is not surprising given its derivative nature. I think the word "derivative" is descriptive because the relationship has been driven by events that were essentially non-Macedonian: the war in Bosnia, an overall Balkan policy driven by the hostility to Milosevic that captivated the Clinton administration, and then the Kosovo War. The US enthusiasm for Macedonia has tracked our involvement in these other affairs. Now, with the Bush Administration revisiting the merits of US engagement in Bosnia and Kosovo, I think it is timely, and useful, to consider whether there are substantive and shared interests on which Macedonia can sustain a long-term security relationship with the US, especially if, in time, the US disengages in Bosnia and Kosovo. This seems particularly important at the moment because no one in Macedonia or the US seems to be articulating what those common interests may be beyond the very derivative concerns that are about to be re-evaluated. Until those concerns are redefined or real and direct interests are articulated, the US Macedonia relationship will remain unclear and fickle. 

I see two compelling interests that Macedonia and the US should be working to advance. They are related to transportation security and energy security. These issues dominate US policy planning today. We fear that the worldwide commercial transportation system can be used to conceal and deliver another attack against our allies and us. We also see the need to insure that the West's oil supplies are secure from disruption, and this means minimizing dependence on oil from the Persian Gulf and Arabian Peninsula, largely by looking to Russian sources for energy. 

The transportation security problem is the most immediate for us and for you. To appreciate the problem, we should quickly review how the worldwide container shipping system works. 90% of the world's trade by value moves in standardized 40-foot by 8-foot steel boxes called "shipping containers." There are between 10 and 20 million of these containers circulating throughout the world all the time. A typical container shipment starts when a producer loads its goods inside a container that is sitting on the back of a truck. The truck carries the container to a port, where it is placed on a ship designed to carry these standardized boxes. Manifests and other documentation describing the container's contents accompany it, and if the Customs authorities recognize the parties sending and receiving the goods, and everything else about the cargo seems routine, the container is loaded aboard ship without a physical inspection. All of this is done with the truck driver, the port operator, and the ship captain working under tight times schedules. 

Typically, the ship that first receives a container does not transport it directly to its final destination. Instead, it delivers the container to a transhipment hub, a mega-port like Rotterdam, where many containers are collected and sorted for transport to their ultimate destination. Cargo bound for North America moves travels to Thessaloniki's container port, and from there to a hub at Rotterdam, Genoa or Bremerhaven, before crossing the Atlantic. Each year, approximately 165,000 containers pass through the Port of Thessaloniki, which is the container port closest to Macedonia. 

The US receives 16 million container shipments a year. Almost 6 million arrive by ship. Because we are concerned that terrorists will try to hide a nuclear weapon inside one of them, the US Government announced a new inspection program called the "Container Security Initiative." Its purpose is to protect the integrity and efficiency of the container-based international trade system by (1) identifying high-risk containers, (2) using technology to screen containers before they arrive in the US, and (3) developing "smart containers" that will alert police if a container is opened after it is inspected and locked. The US and the countries that operate the 10 mega-ports in Western Europe and Asia are undertaking this program to separate "routine" from "high-risk" containers as they pass through the hubs. And this is what I see creating a serious problem for Southeast Europe. 

It is my opinion that all of the containers coming from Macedonia, and from Macedonia's immediate neighbors to the north and west, are high-risk. They all need to be inspected. I do not know whether al Queda operates in the Balkans, but the 1998 "Returnees from Albania case" and the repeated closures of the US Embassy in Tirana for security concerns indicate the some groups hostile to the US are present. One can also surmise that the groups in Kosovo that are reputed to move heroin from the former Soviet Central Asian Republics can also move, with the same ease, whatever sort of weapons may be available in Central Asia to a high bidder. And I understand that prostitutes and refugees travel through the region in shipping containers for much less than the cost of an airplane ticket, raising both humanitarian and organized crime concerns. The combination of these factors holds your country and this region's industry hostage. Given the potential for dangerous cargo to be hidden inside containers passing through Macedonia and elsewhere in the region, it would be irresponsible for any American port to accept a ship that is carrying a container originating here, unless that container has been inspected carefully. But because there is no feeder port serving this region that implements the strict cargo security guidelines that the US and West Europeans will soon demand, I am concerned that when your containers reach a West European hub, inspectors there will need between 2 to 4 hours to unload, search and reload each container. The effect is to put Southeast European cargo at the back of the queue. This will be yet another obstacle to entire region's economic development. 

But there is an answer that enhances Macedonia's security, and the overall integrity of the international container shipping system: A few weeks ago, the Washington Post reported that the owners of some of the big Greek shipping lines met with the US Department of Transportation and US Customs. The newspaper reported that the discussions were about shared American and Greek interests in making maritime commerce secure against use by terrorists. I assume the parties talked about ideas for the sort of security guidelines that port and ship operators everywhere should implement to maintain the privilege of calling on US ports. This makes me think again about the 165,000 containers that moved through the Port of Thessaloniki last year, and how each one is a potential risk to the entire container system. 

With the Olympics approaching, the worst thing for Greece would be a terrorist incident within its transportation system. And in Macedonia you realize that any disruption to Greek ports would harm you as much as when they were closed to your trade by official policy. I see an alignment of interests between the US, Greece and Macedonia that you should consider exploring. I would encourage you to invite your counterparts in Greece and Serbia to think about designing and implementing a cargo security plan for containerized traffic moving along Pan- European Transport Corridor 10, the north-south road and rail route from the Port of Thessaloniki to Budapest. I believe that a broad spectrum of business and government leaders in Greece would be receptive to a plan that would enhance the security of the cargo entering their country, and that your own industry will support an effort that expedites access to the Port of Thessaloniki. And based on my observation of events in Washington since September 11, I think that the Bush administration would see a Macedonian contribution to container security in a very favourable light. 

There are four concrete, interlocking steps that I recommend for your consideration: 
Pilot Project. The first is to initiate discussion with the Greek and Yugoslav governments about a "quick start" pilot project to apply off-the-shelf, commercially available container seal, smart card, GPS, biometric and x-ray technologies to transform Corridor 10 into an expedited and secure freight corridor. The technology for such a project is ready now. My research shows that the costs are so modest that implementation becomes a question of engaging politicians' imagination rather than one of overcoming technical challenges.

Industry Partnership Program. A good commercial security system cannot rely on technology alone. Governments need private companies to voluntarily comply with security standards. The groundwork for engaging the region's private sector in a cargo security program started in February 2002, when the Macedonian Chamber of Commerce's Transport and Trade Facilitation Committee, called MAKPRO, sent a representative to Washington to meet with the US officials that are dealing with container security. The national trade facilitation committees in Albania, Bulgaria, Greece, Bosnia, Croatia and Romania joined their Macedonian colleague in those meetings. Your private sector is already aware of the problem.

Regional Cargo Security Agreement. The next step to energizing cross-border trade in the region is to satisfy public safety concerns. Last June, seven members of the Stability Pact concluded a regional trade agreement. But since then, we have seen transport disputes among Slovenia, Croatia and Bosnia over cargo that is deemed hazardous; and normal commercial transport between Macedonia, Albania, Kosovo, and Serbia remains fanciful until security issues are resolved. I think that Macedonia could show creative leadership by calling for a Southeast European Cargo Security Agreement that coordinates cargo security practices and technical standards for smart container seals, biometric-based Schengen transit visas for truck drivers, and a container warning system based on geographic positioning satellites. Such an agreement could be freestanding or an addendum to the existing Stability Pact regional trade agreement.

SECI Transnational Crime Center ? monitoring inspections and data use. Because Corridor 10 is an international transport route use by truckers and shippers of many nationalities, it will be fair and prudent to engage the multilateral SECI Trans-Border Crime Center in Bucharest to support this effort. In that one facility, police officers from every country in this region, plus the EU and the US, work together on cross-border crime issues. Let us give them some more work, particularly work that focuses them on a critical mission: facilitating the legitimate commerce that makes democratic society meaningful, while preventing our enemies from using the commercial transport system to move weapons of mass destruction and the narcotics that will pay for them. Multinational teams of law enforcement officers dispatched by the Center can conduct cargo security audits that insure the integrity of the system for Corridor 10. And because the threats to security along Corridor 10 will be as diverse as the road's users, it will be useful to employ a broad base of analytical and law enforcement talent to monitor it for new vulnerabilities, whether they come from those sympathetic to al Queda or from self-interested border officials. The difference may be without a distinction as we try to secure the transport and trade system from being used as an instrument of terror.

Data Handling and Privacy. Enhancing cargo security in this manner requires that governments collect and use information about the businesses and about the people who are involved in transporting and handling freight. Some information, like the biometrics that support "smart visas" are highly personal. How that information is used and retained raises subtle questions about the relationship of citizens to the various governmental bodies that might seek access to that information. I do not think that governments are particularly good at determining the right balance among security, commerce and privacy. From the beginning of any cargo security program, I would make sure that respected human rights and religious institutions have a monitoring role to minimize the chance that personal information is abused or accidentally misused.

Taking action on the container security problem will do much for the region's overall trading system and will anchor Macedonia's security into a larger framework that will be carefully observed by the US and the EU.

----------


## Eni

Më shumë sinqeritet kundrejt Ankarasë - BE duhet të mbajë në fuqi opcionin e antarësimit të Turqisë
Koment nga Reiner Solih


Indinjatë dhe zhgënjim në Turqi: Në raportin e Komisionit Evropian mbi përparimet e vendeve aspirante për antarësim, nuk përmendet data konkrete për antarësimin e Turqisë, ashtu sic shpresonte Ankaraja. 

Ta themi troç: Turqia nuk ka të drejtë të natyrshme për t´u antarësuar në BE. Kjo e drejtë nuk mund të argumentohet as me besnikërinë afagjatë ndaj aleancës të një vendi si Turqia që ë shtë antare e NATO-s dhe as me frikën, se ndoshta fundamentalistët në Ankara një ditë mund të marrin në dorë pushtetin, kjo e drejtë nuk mund të argumentohet as me orientimin evropian të vendit që nga koha e Qemal Ataturkut. Madje as marrëveshja e asocijimit e nënshkruar në votet 60 me ish-Komunitetin Evropian nuk presupozon ndonjë perspektivë konkrete për antarësim. 

Sidoqoftë është i kuptueshëm zemërimi i Turqisë ndaj raportit të Komisionit Evropian. Ankaraja, të paktën në letër, ka bërë përparime të jashtëzakonshme në drejtim të demokracisë dhe të të drejtave të njeriut. Shembull për këtë janë heqja e dënimit me vdekje dhe lejimi i mësimit në gjuhën kurde në shkollat turke, kërkesa këto të parashtruara vazhdimisht si kusht nga BE-ja për antarësimin e Turqisë. Qeveritarët në Ankara i kanë realizuar këto reforma duke përballuar rezistencën e fortë në politikën e brendshme, më shpresë se Brukseli do t´i bënte një lëshim tjetër duke përcaktuar datën e antarësimit vendit, i cili në vitin 1999 me mbështetjen e Gjermanisë u pranua si kandidat. Ndonëse përcaktimi i datës së antarësimit nuk do të nënkuptonte aspak afatin real të antarësimit, sepse ky akt varet nga respektimi i disa standardeve minimale të përcaktuara evropiane. Faktikisht këto standarde Ankaraja nuk i ka përmbushur as në aspektin ekonomik dhe as në atë politik. 
B Mbetet të pritet, nëse sugjerimet e Komisionit Evropian për të mos e përmbushur dëshirën e Turqisë, do të aprovohen në takimin e nivelit të lartë të kryetarëve të shteteve dhe të qeverive të BE-së në dhjetor. Por tani një gjë është e qartë: vendimi i djeshëm do të dobësojë pozitat e forcave politike në Turqi që synojnë afrimin me BE-në në zgjedhjet parlamentare të nëntorit. Ky është një sinjal negativ edhe për bisedimet e mëtejshme lidhur me cështjen e Qipros. 

Sërish u bë e qartë, se në dialogun me Turqinë evropianëve u mungon ndershmëria. Pavarësisht nga përbetimet që tingëllojnë krejt ndryshe nuk është sekret fakti që shumë antarë të BE-së preferojnë më mirë që Turqia të mbetet jahstë radhëve të tyre. Argumentat kryesore janë; Turqia është shumë e madhe me një kulturë disi të huaj dhe gjeografikisht vetëm një pjesë e vogël e këtij vendi shtrihet në Evropë. Që të gjitha këto qëndrojnë. Megjithatë antarësimi i Turqisë në BE ka edhe avantazhe kryesisht në aspektin strategjik për unionin. 

Pa Turqinë nuk është e mundur të ndiqet me efikasitet një poliitkë evropiane e sigurisë dhe e mbrojtjes në Lindjen e mesme apo në Ballkan. Turqia ka gjithashtu një funksion kyc në drejtim të angazhimit ekonomik në Kaukaz dhe në Azinë Qendrore të pasur me naftë. Dhe c´është më e rëndësishmja nuk ka asnjë arësye të qëndrueshme për ta përkufizuar BE-në si një klub të vendeve të krishtera. Kjo pasi vlerat e përbashkëta të evropianëve nuk bazohen tek feja. 

Natyrisht antarësimi i Turqisë në BE vazhdon të mbetet i largët. Për këtë duhet të plotësohen fillimisht kushtet ekonomike dhe politike. Por ky opcion duhet të jetë në fuqi e madje edhe të nxitet më me forcë nga evropianët.

© DW 2002

----------


## Eni

Nikolai Cekov


Informacionet i perkasin arkives se Komitetit Qendror te Partise Komuniste te Bullgarise dhe arkivit te shefit komunist te shtetit dhe partise Todor Zhivkov. Ne keto dokumenta sipas botuesve hidhet drite edhe per nje numer konfliktesh te tjera qe kane ekzistuar gjate periudhes se luftes se ftohte. Ne to botohen pervec fjalimeve zyrtare edhe korrespondenca personale e Zhivkovit me Leonid Brezhnjevin, Ricard Nixonin, Helmut Kolin, Nikolae Causheskun, Sadam Huseinin dhe politikane te tjere te larte. 

Buglaria ishte shtet satelit i ish BS dhe ne materiale duket qarte konfrontimi Lindje - Perendim. Cuditerisht ne te thuhet se pervec ndihmes ekonomike nga Moska, Bullgaria kishte nevoje edhe per ndihme nga Perendimi te cilen e siguroi gjithashtu. Solidariteti i ngushte me Rusine dallohet edhe tek vizitat e shumta te Zhivkovit ne Kremlin. Gjate 33 viteve qe qendroi ne pushtet, ai e vizitoi 67 here Mosken. Kerkesa konstante e tij ishte ndihma per ekonomine problematike socialiste. Madje mund te thuhet tashme se heqja dore nga politika e vet e jashtme per te siguruar me shume rubla nga Rusia vazhdoi derisa Gorbacovi erdhi ne pushtet ne vitin 1995. 

Sovjetiket i besonin edhe shume detyra aleatit te vet me te besuar. Keshtu Zhivkovit ju kerkuar disa here te nderhyje prane histerikut Caushesku qe te korrigjonte politiken e jashtme e cila ishte shpesh here irrituese. Moska ishte e zemeruar me shume se njehere sepse Rumania po distancohej nga Pakti i Varshaves dhe kishte kontakte me politikane te rendesishem perendimore. 

Padyshim ish Ministri i Jashtem Gjerman Hans Ditrih Gensher si dhe ish Kancelari Helmut Kohl jane emrat qe permenden me shume neper arkiva si vizitore te huaj. Gensher e kishte vizituar nente here Zhivkovin. Ne pershkrimet e takimeve thuhet ne vitin 1984 Kryetari i Shtetit Bullgar e akuzoi mikun se Boni nuk kishte nje politike te veten te jashtme. Zhivkov kishte deklaruar se banoret e Gjermanise Lindore jane tashme nje popull krejt tjeter pasi ata kane perqafuar dhe jetojne me idealet komuniste. 

Rezolutat sekrete te komitetit qendror te partise komuniste flasin edhe per shitje armesh qe Bullgaria ka bere ne Kube dhe ne vende te tjera pro sovjetike ne Azi dhe Afrike. Keshtu sipas nje rezolute sekrete me arme te lehta u pajisen ne 1976 komunistet ne Liban, Laos, Angola, Mozambik dhe Jemenin e Jugut. Ne to kishte automatike, mina hedhes, municione, mjete komunikimi, ushqime dhe rroba. Shuma kapte shifren e 12 milion dollareve. 

Ne te njejtin vit Zhivkovi zhvilloi bisedime personale me liderin e Libise Gjeneralin Muhamer Gadafi per te ndermjetesuar me qellim qe revolucioni i filluar te shtrihej edhe ne vende te tjera te botes arabe. Kjo ishte nje platforme qe i pelqeu shume liderit libian pasi ai u shpreh me vone se " pa BS ne jemi krejtesisht te humbur ". 

Zhivkovi kerkoi ne nentor te 1974 nje ndihme te konsiderueshme financiare prej Shahut Pahlevi te Iranit me nje vlere prej rreth 160 milion dollare amerikane. Shefi i shtetit bullgar i tregoi Byrose Politike se i kishte thene Shahut se ne do ta ndertojme dhe kobnsolidojme socializmin, ne rast se ju na jepni apo jo para. Por historia megjithate do te tregoje se nje mbret financoi strukturat e nje shoqeria progresive socialiste ne Bullgari.

==================================
e ç'bejne komunistet
dine ta luajne !

----------

